# Radways Ready Relief



## NORG (May 14, 2005)

This bottle is one of the bottles that was found among 1880's bottles. It appears different from other RRR that i've seen-it has a different top. all of the RRR that i have found have the same top. but i couldn't find any on the internet with the top. Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2005)

Radway's was produced over a looooong period. There are several different versions.
 The one you have appears to made around 1880s-1890s. I assume it has the ...act of congress... text on it. 
 One of the first decent bottles I found was a dollar size radways with a tapered lip. Dont see many of those.


----------



## bearswede (May 15, 2005)

Back when I was digging in the '70's (no, not 1870's), I found about 20-30 BIM late 1800's Radways buried in a sandbank... Some had the impressions of the labels still on them... I kept a few and reburied the rest... Naturally, I never got back there...

 Must have been dumped from a pharmacy and the sandy soil contrubuted to the label preservation...

 Ron


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info GuntherHess and bearswede. I thought it might have been from the 1860's. It has a darker color than the rest of my RRR bottles. And it has a defected neck(slightly twisted). Could somebody post a pic of a 1840-1850 RRR?


----------



## Tony14 (May 15, 2005)

VERY nice groupment of RRRs NORG I've only found one and it is like that second one from the right, do you have the age of that one?


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Tony14, I think the second RRR from the right is from 1900-1920, but I'm not sure. I have found many of these bottles in Newfoundland, many more than the 1800's RRR's. I have also found a 1890-1900 RRR but it was made in Montreal.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 15, 2005)

Hi Norg,
    Here is a picture of the oldest Radway's I have dug. It is aqua 7 1/4 in. tall, made in a hinge mold. Panels embossed RADWAY'S/ RENOVATING RESOLVENT/ R.R.R. /ENTd ACCORd TO ACT OF CONGRESS no mention where it was made. I guess this one was about 1870-1880  crude and full of stretched bubbles, just missed being pontiled.

 Cliff


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Cool bottle, Ye Olde Prospector. I've never heard of RRR being called "Renovating Resolvent." The embossed letters appear to be quite large too.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 15, 2005)

I don't have one but there is also a RADWAY"S that is almost identical to this one that is embossed SARSAPARILLIAN RESOLVENT on the front as well. Just for info.

 Cliff


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Here's another Montreal RRR. But this one is a lot smaller than the rest of the RRR's I have-it is about 25% smaller. And has white powdery matter in it. Sorry about the bad pic. The embossing reads: "R.R.R. RADWAY & CO. MONTREAL. CAN."


----------



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2005)

An early one


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the early RRR pic GuntherHess. It has a completely different top than my RRR bottles. Hopefully I'll get one when I dig out an old privy next weekend.

 Rob


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 15, 2005)

another early 1


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 15, 2005)

heres 2 of the sarsaparillian's. the one on the right is an earlier version. sorry I can't shrink my pics anymore[>:]


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Cool pics wvbottlehead.


----------

